# Windows Server 2003 stop error



## Abr (May 27, 2008)

Hi All
NEED HELP!!

I have a windows sever 2003 enterprise edition with service pack 2 that is rebooting almost every morning. The three related event I am giving below

Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	Save Dump
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1001
Date: 5/27/2008
Time: 5:38:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	R
Description:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000007f (0x00000008, 0xf772ffe0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	System Error
Event Category:	(102)
Event ID:	1003
Date: 5/27/2008
Time: 7:54:29 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	R
Description:
Error code 1000007f, parameter1 00000008, parameter2 f772ffe0, parameter3 00000000, parameter4 00000000.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 53 79 73 74 65 6d 20 45 System E
0008: 72 72 6f 72 20 20 45 72 rror Er
0010: 72 6f 72 20 63 6f 64 65 ror code
0018: 20 31 30 30 30 30 30 37 1000007
0020: 66 20 20 50 61 72 61 6d f Param
0028: 65 74 65 72 73 20 30 30 eters 00
0030: 30 30 30 30 30 38 2c 20 000008, 
0038: 66 37 37 32 66 66 65 30 f772ffe0
0040: 2c 20 30 30 30 30 30 30 , 000000
0048: 30 30 2c 20 30 30 30 30 00, 0000
0050: 30 30 30 30 0000 
Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	EventLog
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	6008
Date: 5/27/2008
Time: 5:38:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	R
Description:
The previous system shutdown at 5:26:53 AM on 5/27/2008 was unexpected.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: d8 07 05 00 02 00 1b 00 Ø.......
0008: 05 00 1a 00 35 00 7a 03 ....5.z.
0010: d8 07 05 00 02 00 1b 00 Ø.......
0018: 01 00 1a 00 35 00 7a 03 ....5.z.

How can I find the cause of the reboots and stop them?


----------



## Jtralala (May 27, 2008)

Hi

Maybe this link helps you a bit

http://www.eventid.net/display.asp?eventid=1003&eventno=1274&source=System&phase=1


----------



## bdesmondMVP (May 19, 2008)

Can you zip and post the contents of c:\windows\minidump?


----------



## Abr (May 27, 2008)

Please find out the attached debug.txt for the analyse my issue


----------



## bdesmondMVP (May 19, 2008)

That doesn't help. I need the files I originally requested.


----------

